# المطالبة بحقوق المرأة .. ظلم للمرأة !



## REDEMPTION (23 يوليو 2008)

*+*


*إستيقظت ذات يوم على صوت جهوري ينادي بحقوقها !*
*هذا هو ما حدث منذ زمن بعيد لا يُعنينا هنا تحديده .*


*لم يكن* فى فكر المرأة أن تصير الى ما وصلت إليه الآن ، و لم يكن يشغلها كثيراً سيطرة الرجل على مقاليد الامور و قيادته للدفة على طول الحياة .

*بل أستطيع أن أقول انها كانت سعيده بهذه الحياة !*

كل ما هنالك أنها كانت تفكر بحقوق تراها حقوق إنسانية قبل أن تكون حقوق من باب المساواة فى ظل قوانين تحكم بالمساواة ... حقوق تتمثل فى التعليم بشكل خاص ، و أستطيع أن أجزم ان التعليم هو أقصى ما كانت تتمناه المرأة .

و إستيقظت ذات صباح على إعلان يضيف فوق كاهلها مسئولية جديده .. و حمل جديد 

فلو نظرنا إلى المعاناة التى تعانيها المراة هذه الايام سندرك جيداً حجم الظلم الذي وقع عليها بلا ذنب ، *و لان طبيعتها ترفض ان تنهار أو تيأس.. تحملت فى صبر .. و بسالة .. و قوة ..* و إرتضت أن تقبل هذه المسئولية بالرغم من أنها كانت فى سعادة بدونها ! 

المسئولية في أن تطالب بحقوقها طوال الخط .. و صارت المطالبه بحقوقها من ضمن أعمالها فى الحياة فى العلن .. و لكن ما أن تخلو بنفسها و تغلق بابها عليها ، تشتاق الى أمينة و سي السيد ، بما يحمله هذا الزمن من شعور بالآمان و الطمأنينة .. 

فالمرأة كائن إجتماعي .. يميل بطبيعته الى الاستقرار .. 

أعزائي أنتظر مشاركاتكم حتى نكمل الحديث 

تحياتي


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*+*

أجدد هذا الموضوع كي نفتح باب للمناقشة و الحوار


----------



## sparrow (14 يونيو 2010)

الموضوع دا قريب من حاجة كانت في دماخي انزلها بعد ما سمعت القصة دي 
القصة باختصار : 
ان عادي زوج وزوجة هي بتشتغل وبترجع البيت تشوف مسئوليات البيت من نضافة واكل ومزاكرة اطفال واحتياحاتهم وكل شئ
المهم ان الزوج كان بيساعدها وبيخفف عنها  
لكن لحد وقت معين  ابتدي يشيل ايدة من كل حاجة

وبقت الحياه ان الزوج يرجع اخر الليل يلاقي  الزوجة هلكت من الشغل جوة البيت وبرة وطبعا نايمة
او لو كانت صحاية فهي بردة تعبانه ومش مهتمة بنفسها 

طبعا الراجل زهق وقرر انه يتجوز عليها                      فعلا منتهي الظلم 
المشكله دي كان بيحكيها الزوج مش الزوجة  يعني الموضوع  محايد 

انا بصراحة  سمعت حجات كتير زي كدة بس يمكن المشكلة دي فكرت فيها من منظور تاني 

الزوجة لانها بتقدر ظروف جوزها المادية بتشتغل علشان تحسن الظروف طبعا الموضوع مرهق جداا
من شغل برة  وترجع البيت تبقي مطالبة بكل حاجة فيه من غير اي مشاركة من اي حد

 طيب  هي هتجيب طاقة منين لكل دا ؟؟  هتجيب منين طاقة لشغل برة البيت وارف الشارع والمواصلات ،  وطاقة منين باحتياجات البيت من اكل ونضافة ،  وطاقة منين للاولاد واحتياحاتهم ،  وطاقة منين لاحتياجات الزوج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ليه الراجل ميفكرش في كل دا وميشفش حاجة غير ان مراته مش مهتمة بنفسها ولا مهتمة بيه  
واسهل حاجة عنده يروح يتجوز و لاننا معندناش جواز يروح يتسلي مع واحدة او يعيش قصة حب او اي حاجة 

هي ممكن تريح نفسها ومتشتغلش وتدي العيال دروس وتجيب حد ينضف في البيت 
وهي تقعد تهتم بنفسها وتهتم بيك 
بس هي في الاول والاخر ظروفك انت كزوج لو هي شايفة ظروفك تسمح بكل دا اكيد مش هتتعب نفسها  وهي لانها بتقدر  ظروفك بتساعدك  وبتيجي علي نفسها 
تكون النتيجة انه يدور علي غيرها 


موضوع جميل جدااا يا طارق 
وفعلا المراه وطبعا مش كلهم بقوا مظلومين كتير  

شكرا ليك


----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2010)

موضوع هام جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ستيفان (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ميرنا (1 يوليو 2010)

انا كتير حاول معايا اصحابى بابا وماما انى اشتغل واخرج بس انا بطبعى معرفش اهتم بحاجتين
بحب ادى حاجة واحدة اهتمامى كله زى ما بيقولو ابو بالين كداب وتلاته منافق 
حتى خطيبى يحب يحس باهتمامى بيه فى كل حاجة يعنى انا لو حد بشتغل مفتكرش انى هقدر اهتم بيه كدا
انا بطبعى كنت بحلم بسى السيد او رشدى اباظة ولقيته زى ما بحلم بيه واكتر بس احب اقعد فى البيت اهتم بجوزى ببيتى بولادى فيما بعد محبش اشتغل وهو كمان حابب انى مش اشتغل هو كل واحدة على حسب فى بنات تقدر توفق بين اتنين بس انا معرفش احب اهتم باصغر تفاصيل بيتى مش اكون بس زوجة اكون كل حاجة صحبته حبيبته مراته اهتم بولادى 
بس هو زى مقالت سبارو هى بتعمل كدا عشان ظروفة المادية مش اوى بتحاول تسعاده فى صمت بس للاسف بيجى عليها برضو فى الاخر


----------



## sparrow (1 يوليو 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> انا كتير حاول معايا اصحابى بابا وماما انى اشتغل واخرج بس انا بطبعى معرفش اهتم بحاجتين
> 
> مهو اكيد يا مرنون الواحد مش بيتخطب بعد الدراسة علطول في ناس بتقعد بالسنين وسنين كتير هتقعد تعمل ايه
> 
> ...



سبارو  دا انا اكيد ههههههههه 
عارفه يا ميرنا ااغلب الستات عندها قدرة علي العطاء بشكل كبير جدااا واي كلمة تقدير هتفرق معاها كتير جداا وهتخليها تدي اكتر واكتر 


لازم يا مرنون اغير فكرتك دي عن شغل المراه ومش هستريح غير لما تشتغلي :smil8:


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 يوليو 2010)

لعبوا فى عقلها وظلموها  وجعلوها ضد تكوينها الماة تحب ان تكون ضعيفه ضعفها سر جمالها


----------



## MATTEW (1 يوليو 2010)

*انا شايف ان المرأه حاليا وقفتها مع الراجل اهم من زمان مش بس تربي العيال لأ 

زمان كان الراجل ممكن يصرف علي البيت بشغله واحده في اليوم 

دلوقتي لازم يشتغل اكتر من شغله و كمان لازم مراته تشتغل علشان يوفرم عيشه هنيه للبيت 

فأنا شايف ان حقوق المرأه حاليا مهمه جدا و خصوصا اننا في عصر الأنفتاح و شايف ان مساعدتها للراجل مهمه جدا *


----------



## sparrow (1 يوليو 2010)

mattew قال:


> *انا شايف ان المرأه حاليا وقفتها مع الراجل اهم من زمان مش بس تربي العيال لأ
> 
> زمان كان الراجل ممكن يصرف علي البيت بشغله واحده في اليوم
> 
> ...




اؤيدك وبشدة


----------



## ميرنا (2 يوليو 2010)

sparrow قال:


> سبارو دا انا اكيد ههههههههه
> عارفه يا ميرنا ااغلب الستات عندها قدرة علي العطاء بشكل كبير جدااا واي كلمة تقدير هتفرق معاها كتير جداا وهتخليها تدي اكتر واكتر
> 
> 
> لازم يا مرنون اغير فكرتك دي عن شغل المراه ومش هستريح غير لما تشتغلي :smil8:


يا عصفورى هو كل واحدة وعلى حسب ما يريحها انا حد جربت اشتغل بمل بحس انى مقيده وانى بطبعى بحب التغير مش بحب حاجة تربطنى ابدا احب يبقى فى مفاجاءت جوا بيتى 
وبصراحة انا معنديش انى اركز فى حاجاتين انا لما اشتغلت كان كل همى فى شغلى مفكرتش ابدا اهتم باى حاجة تانى ولو فكرت مش هعرف انا كدا مجمعش بين اتنين ابدا 
وحتى لو مكدبش عليكى فى حاجة هتاخد منى اهتمام اكتر وبما انى الزوج مفيش فيه حضور وانصراف ولا تزمت ولا خصم بتالى هاجى عليه هو مش على شغلى


----------



## sparrow (2 يوليو 2010)

apsoti قال:


> يا عصفورى هو كل واحدة وعلى حسب ما يريحها انا حد جربت اشتغل بمل بحس انى مقيده وانى بطبعى بحب التغير مش بحب حاجة تربطنى ابدا احب يبقى فى مفاجاءت جوا بيتى
> وبصراحة انا معنديش انى اركز فى حاجاتين انا لما اشتغلت كان كل همى فى شغلى مفكرتش ابدا اهتم باى حاجة تانى ولو فكرت مش هعرف انا كدا مجمعش بين اتنين ابدا
> وحتى لو مكدبش عليكى فى حاجة هتاخد منى اهتمام اكتر وبما انى الزوج مفيش فيه حضور وانصراف ولا تزمت ولا خصم بتالى هاجى عليه هو مش على شغلى




انتي عارفه يا مرنون هي قدرات وفعلا كل واحد علي حسب طبيعته انا كان معايا واحدة في الدبلومة كانت متجوزة وعندها طفلين وتشتغل وتدرس الدبلومةوبتاخد كورسات  وكانت موفقه في كل الاحتياجات حتي احنا كنا بنقولها ازاي بتعملي كل دا ,, وانا عن نفسي كنت بشتغل وبدرس الدبلومة وكنت مخطوبة وكنت الحمد لله  موفقه فيهم كلهم 
فهي بتفرق من شخصية للتانيه


----------

